# ebay guy selling a skyline



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

auction must be finished 

this is the worst case i have seen of throwing money away.

yes we spend a fair bit of cash pampering out cars but spending *Â£69000 *modding up a nissan skyline only to sell in on ebay for 15k!

this is just silly, im in the wrong business i think


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I understand what you are saying ........but how different is that to most of us on here (myself included) he's just taken it to an extreme ...same ballgame though

P.S after Gaydon i agree definatley in the wrong business


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

i know we spend a fair bit on mods but this just takes the biscut.

this is the most ive seen anyone spend and want so little for it at selling stage.

it wasnt even a new shape skylines, it was one of the older ones.

i hope he learns something from it :?


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

this may sound stupid ,but if he broke the car down into spares bearing in mind that the modded parts would have some value wouldnt he get more money .


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

thats what i thought :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Spending lots of money for modification of cars is not meant for investment but for personal pleasure. If you expect to get your money back you are ignorant.

I have spent only about Â£600 on modifying my car. I would rather keep my money and spend it on my next better car.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Spending lots of money for modification of cars is not meant for investment but for personal pleasure. If you expect to get your money back you are ignorant.
> 
> I have spent only about Â£600 on modifying my car. I would rather keep my money and spend it on my next better car.


Spot on.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Spending lots of money for modification of cars is not meant for investment but for personal pleasure. If you expect to get your money back you are ignorant.


is this directed at me?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

zorg said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Spending lots of money for modification of cars is not meant for investment but for personal pleasure. If you expect to get your money back you are ignorant.
> ...


I think it was a generalism :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> zorg said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I think it was directed at Zorg. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

For Gary.


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Spending lots of money for modification of cars is not meant for investment but for personal pleasure. If you expect to get your money back you are ignorant.
> 
> I have spent only about Â£600 on modifying my car. I would rather keep my money and spend it on my next better car.


IF you can buy a car and be fully content with it in its standard form then good on ya, im happy with a new secondhand car for so long, then after seeing so many nice mods on tinternet i cant help indulging. Im not mod carzy by any means but no matter what car i buy no matter what spec with spoilers and allloys, i always find me wanting to do a few upgrades.

I really would love to buy a car and enjoy it and be happy and content but its not in my nature, would save me money though.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

sare^baw's said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Spending lots of money for modification of cars is not meant for investment but for personal pleasure. If you expect to get your money back you are ignorant.
> ...


I was very content with my TT. Never wanted to change alloys or put a V6 spoiler or a boost gauge or similar. In fact the Revo tuning was the first time that I ever modified a car in my life.

I saved so much money out of NOT having an urge to modify the TT, that I can now afford a Cayman S, which is coming in two months. Not bad ehh? :wink:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

vlastan said:


> I was very content with my TT. Never wanted to change alloys or put a V6 spoiler or a boost gauge or similar. In fact the Revo tuning was the first time that I ever modified a car in my life.
> 
> I saved so much money out of NOT having an urge to modify the TT, that I can now afford a Cayman S, which is coming in two months. Not bad ehh? :wink:


yes great if it works for you and you can get a more desirable car but i can safely say if i did not buy a few mods the money would have went else where and not towards another vehicle.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yes outrageous. I have only spent around Â£20k on my impreza, which is now worth about Â£3k less than when I bought it as a standard car. :roll:

All this would have bought me a brand new Lotus exige.

However I just don't seem to be able to help myself.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Yes outrageous. I have only spent around Â£20k on my impreza, which is now worth about Â£3k less than when I bought it as a standard car. :roll:
> 
> All this would have bought me a brand new Lotus exige.
> 
> However I just don't seem to be able to help myself.


You need help fast. Call MA (Modification Addicts) hotline for assistance. :wink:


----------

